# A tease from down under



## elq (Jun 30, 2011)

That is all for now.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 30, 2011)

I just got wood.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 30, 2011)

Woooo! Oni!!!!



...right??


----------



## elq (Jun 30, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> Woooo! Oni!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...right??


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 30, 2011)

That is a sexy flamed top. I didn't realize, but are his pickups not mounted with tabs?


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jun 30, 2011)

That's going to be awesome.


----------



## elq (Jun 30, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> That is a sexy flamed top. I didn't realize, but are his pickups not mounted with tabs?



The top is "ringed gidgee"... apparently very hard to find in a size appropriate for a guitar top, and yes I agree it is quite sexy 







re: pickups


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 30, 2011)

"a tease from down under" ...sounds dirty!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet! Was wondering where you've been hiding with all your build pics


----------



## elq (Jun 30, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Sweet! Was wondering where you've been hiding with all your build pics



 work has been kicking my ass... I got's to pay for my guitar porn!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2011)

I hear you on that one


----------



## adrock (Jun 30, 2011)

that top is GORGEOUS. this is gonna be real good.


----------



## kruneh (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet looking top!
This is gonna be interesting


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 30, 2011)

What is going on in those pictures? His construction method is... interesting.


----------



## elq (Jun 30, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> What is going on in those pictures? His construction method is... interesting.



I don't pretend to know anything about making guitars, I just play them, and am therefore unable to form an opinion about or answer a question regarding construction methods.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)

elq said:


> work has been kicking my ass... I got's to pay for my guitar porn!



You can tell it's being built down under, everything is BACKWARDS!    Dude that looks like pure sexytime right there!!!  Can't wait for more pics! 



elq said:


> re: pickups



I've seen those pictures before.  Haha, those are going to look awesome in that guitar! 




P.S. Thorn pics? You have to have SOMETHING other than just the koa top picture.... stop holding out on me!


----------



## elq (Jun 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> You can tell it's being built down under, everything is BACKWARDS!    Dude that looks like pure sexytime right there!!!  Can't wait for more pics!



HAHAHA, finally a unique lefty joke  bravo!




HighGain510 said:


> P.S. Thorn pics? You have to have SOMETHING other than just the koa top picture.... stop holding out on me!



I emailed Ron yesterday... I think he's been rather busy with with guitars and his new staple-top tele pup. Once I have new porn I shall share


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 30, 2011)

Power to the lefties!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah he was telling me about the tele pickup... I was supposed to have pics of it in my inbox but no dice.  I'm sure once that $2K check arrives he'll remember and fire them over!  Well I hope you get pics soon because I want to see your build!  I also can't wait to see this become a guitar, Dan does such AMAZING work, can't say enough good things about him!


----------



## TMM (Jun 30, 2011)

PWNIs!






Loooove seeing Dan's work, always makes me want to buy more.


----------



## elq (Jul 1, 2011)

MetalDaze said:


> Power to the lefties!!



 and I just love how the shredder dude is a lefty



HighGain510 said:


> Yeah he was telling me about the tele pickup... I was supposed to have pics of it in my inbox but no dice.  I'm sure once that $2K check arrives he'll remember and fire them over!  Well I hope you get pics soon because I want to see your build!  I also can't wait to see this become a guitar, Dan does such AMAZING work, can't say enough good things about him!



Tada!







I'm super exited about both builds... I think this is going to be a GREAT guitar year for me. 

Dan showed me some pics of things he's been working on...  



TMM said:


> PWNIs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. Dan has been a busy boy... he has some very interesting ideas that are relevant to my interests. Including a very cool feature that will be on my guitar. I can not wait to get it in my grubby hands...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 1, 2011)

elq said:


> and I just love how the shredder dude is a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn son!  I'm looking forward to your Oni, that is looking rather tasty and the sap wood in the middle is always a classy look!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 1, 2011)

elq said:


>


This looks absolutely awesome but I don't understand the wood around it . Unless that top wood is a really thin drop top and the rest of the body was routed out of the bigger piece?


----------



## elq (Jul 1, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> that top wood is a really thin drop top







BlackMastodon said:


> and the rest of the body was routed out of the bigger piece?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> This looks absolutely awesome but I don't understand the wood around it . Unless that top wood is a really thin drop top and the rest of the body was routed out of the bigger piece?



That is how a CNC works... initial carve was done, then top was applied, then top was carved


----------



## elq (Jul 4, 2011)

weeee


----------



## technomancer (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## elq (Jul 4, 2011)

More from Dan




dpm said:


> On top, still some tape marks and glue poo. The grain should be spectacular with some finish on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 4, 2011)

"glue poo" 

One of my heroes as well.


----------



## elq (Sep 5, 2011)

dpm said:


> Strewth!!!
> 
> Machining neck and headstock face
> 
> ...


----------



## technomancer (Sep 5, 2011)

That is going to be one freaking gorgeous 8 string


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

Probably the nicest Oni I've ever seen. That top just gets me all hot and bothered.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 5, 2011)

Fuuuck yes.


----------



## Itsmychapel (Sep 5, 2011)

I saw the status name and saw elq and thought "hmmm...oni?" ahahah its looking great man! giving me some GAS.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 5, 2011)

I dont even have anything smart to say. 

ugh, holy shit? yeah, I'll go with that.


----------



## noizfx (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha I guess a few of Oni customers have used the term "from down under", so it wasn't hard for some people to guess... I personally know exactly about this build so it was even easier for me to guess! But hey Dan didn't post some of these pictures on his facebook!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mmmm coming right along Eric!  Going to be fantastic when it's done!


----------



## larry (Sep 13, 2011)

jelly.

so jelly!!!!!!

but, no h8 though. it looks good-- actually great.
'tween you and techno the ngd's should be sweeeeeeet

i tried to join the club but, no dice. 
builders i like (which i have approached)
have either declined my specs, are no longer 
building to therm, or won't reply. 
it's like i'm on a luthier black list.
 

there's always agile, but it's tough to accept 
compared to some of the work i have seen 
here. 

backwards or not, there's definately no shame in 
your style of gear whoredom elq.


----------



## elq (Dec 7, 2011)

Dan presented a picture and asked what I thought... My amazing vocabulary and language skills in action -


me said:


> Holy shit! THAT LOOKS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!




Ta-fucking-da


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 7, 2011)

Holy shit


----------



## HighPotency (Dec 7, 2011)

I came.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Dec 7, 2011)

Sexiest headstock  EVER!...


----------



## kruneh (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 7, 2011)

Goddamn...that is full on ridiculous. 

Oni does some damn nice work, and I especially like when builders document the whole process, it's a really cool look into the care and expertise that is put into these instruments. 

I can't even imagine how much you are anticipating this...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dan is the man!!


----------



## Hauschild (Dec 7, 2011)

Holy shit! That's just amazing!
BTW what's the fingerboard made from? What I can see of it looks really nice!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dan strikes again!!! Great googley moogley that is hot!!!   Congrats Eric, I can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## elq (Dec 7, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Holy shit





kruneh said:


> Wow, just wow!





MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> Sexiest headstock  EVER!...







HighPotency said:


> I came.



I literally squealed out in joy like a 5 year old girl... so yeah, I understand 







Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I can't even imagine how much you are anticipating this...



I know that it'll be worth the wait, so I've been very calm, trying to keep the build out of my mind. But it's damn hard to keep that up when Dan sends pictures like this 



scherzo1928 said:


> Dan is the man!!



My name is elq and I support this message.



Hauschild said:


> Holy shit! That's just amazing!
> BTW what's the fingerboard made from? What I can see of it looks really nice!



We originally spoke about "mulga" an Aussie timber, but I've learned to basically say yes to what ever Dan suggests, and I'm not sure what fretboard wood ended up on here. 



HighGain510 said:


> Dan strikes again!!! Great googley moogley that is hot!!!   Congrats Eric, I can't wait to see the rest of it!



The anticipation is building... growing... engorging. I can't wait either


----------



## technomancer (Dec 7, 2011)

Damn do want


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2011)

elq said:


> The anticipation is building... growing... engorging. I can't wait either



Dan finished and shipped mine to me while I was in the hospital... hmmm.... now you know must be done.


----------



## noizfx (Dec 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 7, 2011)

I peed a little at that headstock.


----------



## elq (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## noizfx (Dec 9, 2011)

I can't wait to see what Dan's gonna do on my headstock!


----------



## elq (Dec 9, 2011)

My suggestion - let Dan do whatever he wants  

My next Oni will be "builders choice" on everything other than handedness lol and number of strings.


----------



## noizfx (Dec 10, 2011)

elq said:


> My suggestion - let Dan do whatever he wants
> 
> My next Oni will be "builders choice" on everything other than handedness lol and number of strings.



LOL no more right handed guitar arrivals!

Actually I know what Dan's gonna do on my headstock as he has showed me the design already, and it was all his idea, I was simply blew away by it, I meant I couldn't wait to see the actual finished product


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 12, 2011)

elq said:


> My suggestion - let Dan do whatever he wants
> 
> My next Oni will be "builders choice" on everything other than handedness lol and number of strings.



Hmm..."Next Oni"...You bastard...


----------



## elq (Mar 31, 2012)

Getting close 



dpm said:


> Sealer coat thus far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 31, 2012)

Jesus. Dans work is insane. Super stand up guy too. He's been helping me out and answering alot of my questions along my first build. I'd love to have a guitar made by him one day.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 31, 2012)

It's a damn shame it's all wrong-handed.


----------



## noizfx (Mar 31, 2012)

HOT DAMN!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks fantastic


----------



## mphsc (Mar 31, 2012)

that headstock = envy, wait, I mean .


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 31, 2012)

Jesus, I completely forgot about this build. That looks amazing with finish applied to it.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 31, 2012)

Missed this thread


----------



## elq (Mar 31, 2012)

One of Dan's e-scale prototypes also getting close -











I really wish that guitar was a lefty


----------



## elq (Apr 2, 2012)

dpm said:


> Got some good coats of clear on now.
> 
> Ash looks like ash
> 
> ...


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 2, 2012)

SO GOOD!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2012)

That man makes such fine instruments. Beautiful.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 2, 2012)

elq said:


> One of Dan's e-scale prototypes also getting close -
> 
> *pic*
> 
> ...


Are those curved frets?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 2, 2012)

Got a week of vacations, so I've finally got time to read through this thread properly. I did a tiny bit of research on the gidgee, and a) Holy cow it's dense b) holy cow, bending the top must have been a pain c) holy how, the top must have cost a nut... seems it really is hard to find pieces that big.

Also, is it my imagination, or is the neck made out of madagascar rosewood? 

Anywho, that beast is going to ring like a fucking bell!


----------



## elq (Apr 2, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Are those curved frets?



Indeed - Why the curved frets? | Oni Guitars








scherzo1928 said:


> Got a week of vacations, so I've finally got time to read through this thread properly. I did a tiny bit of research on the gidgee, and a) Holy cow it's dense b) holy cow, bending the top must have been a pain c) holy how, the top must have cost a nut... seems it really is hard to find pieces that big.
> 
> Also, is it my imagination, or is the neck made out of madagascar rosewood?
> 
> Anywho, that beast is going to ring like a fucking bell!



Yes. It took quite a long time to find a a gidgee top big enough and Dan says that it all but irreplaceable, and it is harder than most ebony so he was really worried when he bent the top and looking at how sculpted the top surface of the guitar is I understand completely 

When we first specced the guitar out, the neck was to be Pau Ferro but now that you mention it.... the neck blank clearly says "Voamboana Dalbergia Sp." I'm happy either way  (as long as US customs doesn't have a fit...)


----------



## technomancer (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## bigswifty (Apr 2, 2012)

want. WANT.


----------



## Munch (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, that's really cool! Man, CNC would be so sweet.


----------



## elq (Jun 20, 2013)

A tease while I prepare a proper NGD...


----------



## larry (Jun 20, 2013)

I wan't to touch the back of that neck. oh yes.


----------



## elq (Jun 20, 2013)

So do I... damn work


----------



## Solodini (Jun 21, 2013)

Gorgeous. That headstock looks amazing. The neck looks too flat for my liking but everything else looks great!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 21, 2013)

SO killer! The only bad news is that Dan built it backwards, I can't play lefty....  


Forgot to ask in the Oni thread, is that the new standard case or was that something you opted for? Who made it? Looks sweet!


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2013)

Mother of god


----------



## elq (Jun 21, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> SO killer! The only bad news is that Dan built it backwards, I can't play lefty....
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask in the Oni thread, is that the new standard case or was that something you opted for? Who made it? Looks sweet!



Dan made the case! I didn't ask for it, so I think it's standard now


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 21, 2013)

Forgot about this beauty! The case looks hella snug, too. Not sure why but I like that a lot.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 21, 2013)

I knew it was going to be unreal... and now, unreal doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 21, 2013)

Absolutely amazing


----------



## noizfx (Jun 22, 2013)

Damn that's nice! Congrats!



HighGain510 said:


> Forgot to ask in the Oni thread, is that the new standard case or was that something you opted for? Who made it? Looks sweet!



I believe it's standard too as my case looks pretty much identical, just in a different size, of course!


----------



## elq (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Guys! The NGD thread is up! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/241386-o-h-my-god-ni.html


----------



## mongey (Jun 23, 2013)

that is super nice but damjn 2 years from 1st picture to delivery ? you must have the patience of a monk


----------



## elq (Jun 24, 2013)

^ don't have much experience with custom guitars... do you


----------



## mongey (Jun 24, 2013)

elq said:


> ^ don't have much experience with custom guitars... do you


 

not that much. I have 1 and it took 4 months and it killed me


----------

